# semi-small collection - it grows $100 every week though<3 *PIC HEAVY*



## MAC_WH0RE (Jun 6, 2006)

I've been collecting since february.
Been doing makeup for 4-5 years, but all drugstore brands, i got rid of most of that..


these are all of my lancome tubey glosses.
left to right:
top:no reserve, cherry, quartz, fruity pop,frozen punch
bottom: hot cider, dazzlelight, twinkle pink, joyeaux, fizz
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture003.jpg

this is a homemade lip pallete i made. i got sick of always having to mix colors, so i found this seller on ebay, that sold MAC pigments, along with other brands, drugstore and high end in lots of 50-100. I bought a 50 lot, and made this.  Its kinda cool, I dont have to search for a specific color lipgloss or lipstick now, i can just go to this.  I also make and sell them, for 25$US
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture004.jpg

Lipsticks
top: pervette, pretty please, viva glam 2, empatic
bottom: retrodaze, creme de la femme, punkin, hearthrob

lipglasses:
morning glory, love nectar, oyster girlx3, snowgirl, instant gold, cthru, chromaliving chromeglass

conditioners-
pink resort tlc stick
tempting tillie tlc
daisy daze tlc(bought 14, have 5 left, only pictured one), lip conditoner tube






this is all MISC. lip products. If you wanna know what something is, ask and ill be happy to give you brand and name.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture010.jpg

my brushes:
i bought this set of brushes off ebay. i payed 21$ for it, and im obsessed. 










my misc brushes i have collected from promotions from estee lauder, clinique, lancome etc.
i have different lash curles for different effects. i wear them in to a point that i can get a certain curl with each different curler.<3





my 3 beloved MAC brushes. 219, 231 and my 208 which is what i use for fluidline<3..my sonia kashuk brushes i just bought because i have heard people rave about them, and my 2nd brush cleanser i have been through in 9 months. 







onto the actual makeup...
my studio fix's in nw15, nw20 and nw25. my medium blot powder. select sheer/loose in nw20. studio finish concealer (pot) in nw20. studio touch up stick in nw20 and studio finish concealer stick in nw15. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture019.jpg

blushes:
in original pots is cubicx 2 , prism
in pallete is peaches and cute.





teensy pigment collection.
lovely lily, dark soul, fushia, adorn shimmersouffle<3
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture027.jpg

fluidlines<3 also tiny.
blacktrack, iris eyes, blitz n glitz
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture028.jpg

my beloved lipliners<3
stripdown whihc i bought because forbiden from myspace uses it, and my itsy bitsy test pattern. i wont give it up because they dont make it anymore.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture029.jpg


my sephora liners.
black x 4, and some blue-ish color.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture030.jpg

drugstore brand liners, all black
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture031.jpg

my MAC liners.
prunella, minted, out to sea, indusry, engraved, smolder, fuschiaism
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture033.jpg


my clear brow set and my shadesticks.
sharkskin, lucky jade, pink coutorue, corn, sea me.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture034.jpg

shell ccb. stilife, pixel and flammable paint.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture035.jpg

ALL of my mascaras. 
fibre rich x 3
zoomlash
pro lash
lancome hypnose
clinque naturally glossy
lancome definicils
maybeline sky high curves
chanel glitter mascara - duno the actual name
some blue one  - volume express maybe?
mini lancome definicils x 2
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture037.jpg

my 5 beloved un-depotted shadows 
aristocrat, parfait amour, honeylust, nylon, belle azure
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture038.jpg


pallete time!
juxt, knight divine, vex, purple haze, expensive pink
print, shimmermoss, vanilla, pink freeze, trax
scene, wishful, hepcat, twinks, shadowy lady
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture039.jpg

chrome yellow, sushi flower, steamy, tilt
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture040.jpg

creme de violet, nocturnelle, greensmoke, black tied
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture041.jpg

motif, silverring, stars n rockets, swish
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...Picture042.jpg


lord that took a long time.


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jun 6, 2006)

sorry for the big pics btw!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 6, 2006)

How do you like the sephora liners? I am really thinking about going in and buying like 20, I tried them on my hand and I really liked the color. But I plan to use them to line my top lid and bottom lid, but not really like the waterline.

Also have you tried the lip liners?

Those lip palettes, do you sell them with the colors already in the palette?  If so, what type of lipstick is in the palettes?

Nice collection buy the way, you buy what you like obviously.


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 
_How do you like the sephora liners? I am really thinking about going in and buying like 20, I tried them on my hand and I really liked the color. But I plan to use them to line my top lid and bottom lid, but not really like the waterline.

Also have you tried the lip liners?

Those lip palettes, do you sell them with the colors already in the palette? If so, what type of lipstick is in the palettes?

Nice collection buy the way, you buy what you like obviously._

 

i love the sephora liners.
they are 4 bucks and they stay put all day.
i havent ever used them on the lid, only on the waterline, so they stay pretty well.

never tried the lipliners.

as of right now, my seller is on vacation for 2 months, so im not currently selling the palletes. he just left, and he will be back august 8th. after that, im going to visit him a few 100 miles away, and pick up about 400 1/2tsp samples to make more palletes bc i have so many that im backed up with. 

i sell palletes of 2,4,8,12,16,24,40, and 48.(pictured) 
each one is 1x1 but its deep enough to get about 60 uses out of each color used almost daily, and depending on how much you use. 

they are pretty sheer glosses, with the exception of the reds and mauves. those are more pigmented because i couldnt get them to show up.

the colors you see are exactly what come in the 48 pallete.
if you get a smaller pallete, your either at luck to what you get that i have pre-made, or for an extra 5 bucks, you choose the colors you want..


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info. One moment, I am thoroughly confused. Are there two Mac Whores?


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 
_Thanks for the info. One moment, I am thoroughly confused. Are there two Mac Whores?_

 
lol yeah.
theres MAC_Whore that has the letter O.
I am MAC_WH0RE - i use a zero...

=]
her collection is much bigger than mine


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 7, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## misslilith (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice collection! I especially love the choice of colours in your quads.


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misslilith* 
_Nice collection! I especially love the choice of colours in your quads._

 
heh thanks.
i actually move all the pans around according to what im wearing, so i can take the colors i used with me and touch up during the day.


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 12, 2006)

swesome lip palette idea!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 12, 2006)

u bought 14 daisy daze tlc's oo im so jelous!!! nice collection btw


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_u bought 14 daisy daze tlc's oo im so jelous!!! nice collection btw
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol.
i bought one, then i loved it so much i bought 13 more.

im currently in the longg process of dealing with Lost but not Forgotten to locate more.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 13, 2006)

Is Daisy Daze the disney one?  If so we have a ton @ our CCO in Seattle so I think that you should have no problem getting them from MAC!


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 3, 2006)

That homemade lip palette is so cool!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 3, 2006)

was that sorme lip thick?


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 6, 2006)

That lip palette is funny because I have the exact same one. You didn't make it silly. It's sold in dept. stores around the USA.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 6, 2006)

nice collection! i am glad I am not the only one who collects mascara like that lol!


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 
_That lip palette is funny because I have the exact same one. You didn't make it silly. It's sold in dept. stores around the USA._

 

lol.
nopersz.
ive seen stuff like them, but not mine.
i had one, and i finished/emptied the colors, and made new ones.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_WH0RE* 
_lol.
nopersz.
ive seen stuff like them, but not mine.
i had one, and i finished/emptied the colors, and made new ones._

 
I'll have to take a picture of mine and show you that is looks *exactly *alike!! 

Nice try but no cigar sweetie.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Great!


----------

